# Dad dug through my junk wood again.



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have posted a few pictures of stuff my dad makes, mostly out of my "scrap". He was by one day and I was milling a curly maple crotch. I knew it was shot, the carpenter ants had just tore it up, hollow. I tried to salvage what I could for smaller pieces, maybe gun grips/turning stock/whatever...but I was disappointed still. I wanted to mill table top slabs, you know nice crotch feather in a curly maple slab kinda thing.

Cussing the ants and showing my discouragement dad took a piece I had thrown off to the side and said "Hey there ain't nothing wrong with this piece, it just has more character than some woodworkers know what to do with" and "Why, if this was mine I would just make a simple metal base, throw a glass top on it and presto a table"...I said "It's yours"

So that is what he did.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Dad's are usually right. Your's sure was. That is really cool and unique. Did he make the metal base? I really like the wood plugs in the ends of the metal pieces. What a cool project, thanks for posting it on your dad's behalf.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's really cool. Came out nice. Does he make those little square plugs for the tube stock?












 





.
.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes he made the base, he's a retired union pipe welder by trade. 

I thought the wood plugs were a cool touch too, one I commented to him I probably would not have thought of...but won't forget if I ever make something like this. 







.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Daren you should listen to your dad more often. nice idea and work.


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

What a great example of simple creativity. Too many of us (myself included) suffer from the compulsion to create in as grandiose a way as possible. This beautiful piece is evidence of the elegance of simplicity. Bravo!


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

I reckon your dad has the wood sight (he looks at timber and sees the potential before the second blink of his eyes ) tell your dad thats great work :thumbsup:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

True definition of "Father knows best"


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's projects like this that make me wish that I lived closer to some of you fellas with saw mills. I'd love to paw through the scrap. What a fantastic project. Your father has a keen eye for this. My grandfather had the same kind of eye. For every one piece of wood that someone thought was trash, my grandfather could envision 2 or more projects for that trash. Not only could he envision them, he'd make them and they'd be fantastic. I've said it before, and I'll say it again.....you really need to get your father on this forum as a member. He is definitely a talented man and I'm sure that we all could benefit from his knowledge and experience, not to mention we would be able to see more great works like this. Great project Daren's Dad!! :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ran across this metal framed table with a wood top. Gives you some idea what this type table goes for retail. Of course the wood isn't as artistic.












 





.
.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very cool, he definately has the eye and the imagination!


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

good job old man did ya tell em that


----------

